# Fire Risk in 2017



## mark handler (Sep 25, 2019)

U.S. Fire Administration
Fire Risk in 2017
The risk of death or injury from fire is not the same for everyone. 
This topical fire report explores fire risk for people living in the United States and why for some groups of people, fire risk is more severe.
 Download the full 14 page report
https://go.usa.gov/xVmuk
infographic
https://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/statistics/v20i3_glance.pdf


----------

